# McGraw Ford WMA



## 99Roadking (Oct 23, 2007)

Anyone else hunting Mcgraw Ford? I've been a few times, seen some rubs, tracks, and trails...but no deer yet. 
I've talked to a few other hunters there, and they tell the same story. 
Some deer have been taken though.

Anyway, just wanted to know if anyone else is spending any time there?

Mike


----------



## FVR (Oct 27, 2007)

Well, there has been 20 guys who signed in, 8 have shot deer, 3 were 8pts.

I'll be venturing back in.


----------



## hicktownboy (Oct 28, 2007)

I live not too far from there.  Hunted it hard about 2 years ago.  All I ever saw was does.  Always good sign close to the river.  Love huntin there and would probably still, but got tired of people driving through my hunt.  Heard there were a couple good ones shot this year already.  I seen a bear up there once.  There is some good property on the north side of 372 on the left past the river if you are coming from Ball ground.  Good hardwood bottoms and some thick pines.  Good luck!  Hope I put you on a big one.


----------



## bigmthbass (Oct 28, 2007)

can anyone give directions from cartersville.. i want to give that place a try


----------



## hicktownboy (Oct 28, 2007)

bigmthbass i sent you a PM.


----------



## 99Roadking (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks for the info hicktownboy.
I was out again this morning till 12:00. Located some good rubs and a scrape. Way back in there. 
The harvest record shows a couple of nice bucks and some does.

Thanks again.


----------



## pnome (Oct 28, 2007)

Been once so far.  No luck.


----------



## FVR (Oct 30, 2007)

When I lived in Alpharetta I use to hunt there alot.  Missed my share of critters, matter of fact it was the firest place where I ran into hogs.

On the main road leaving Ballground, they are bulldozing right before the Etowah, probably kind of noisy until you get back into the woods.

I'm usually an hour hunter there.  Stop on my way home from work.  

Did find a nice rub line on small 1/2" trees one late afternoon last week.


----------



## hicktownboy (Oct 30, 2007)

FVR said:


> When I lived in Alpharetta I use to hunt there alot.  Missed my share of critters, matter of fact it was the firest place where I ran into hogs.
> 
> On the main road leaving Ballground, they are bulldozing right before the Etowah, probably kind of noisy until you get back into the woods.
> 
> ...



Hogs??  Where at??  I seen a bear, but no hogs.


----------



## Country Road (Oct 30, 2007)

Hogs??!!! I travel by there every day back and forth to work across the Etowah on 372. I love to hunt for hogs. Does it have small games season on it that a person might get in there with a smoke pole to go after them?


----------



## FVR (Oct 30, 2007)

I have not really hunted there in years.  It does have a small game and duck season.

I've hunted small game there with my GPR years back.  Matter of fact we had a COHT hog hunt there years back.


----------



## fflintlock (Oct 31, 2007)

Ah yes Frank, the million mile walk ! LOL
We seen plenty of hog sign, but did'nt see any hogs. There there some where. Pretty place back in there. That was a good hunt !
Jerald


----------

